# ISO Octopus in garlic sauce



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

Any one have a recipe that doesn't include tomatoes?

I've googled it but haven't found a recipe that doesn't want a
can of tomatoes thrown in.


Maybe just a good recipe for a garlic sauce would work... If you could also tell me how to cook the octopus??

Thanks, T


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Any one have a recipe that doesn't include tomatoes?
> 
> I've googled it but haven't found a recipe that doesn't want a
> can of tomatoes thrown in.
> ...


 
is your octopus huge? do it seperate from sauce and add sauce. once i know how big it is can help.


babe


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

I haven't bought any octopus yet... I'm waiting to see if I can find a recipe.

Are the smaller ones more tender??


----------



## buckytom (Apr 26, 2008)

pds, i have a good spanish recipe for garlic sauce. it's originally to be used with shrimp, but it should work for octos.

1/2 cup evoo
1/2 tsp fine sea salt
1/2 tsp fresh cracked black pepper
1/2 cup coarsely chopped white onion
4 large cloves of garlic

blend until just smooth. marinate fish with this paste at least 1 hour.

add another 1/8 cup evoo to a deep frying pan over high heat, and quickly fry until just opaque throughout.

i guess with octopus, it would be important that the pieces were roughly even sized so it all cooks the same. just a minute or two.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

Bucky to the rescue!!  

Thanks you!!  That sounds wonderful!! There's no garlic in it though...lol..

Now all I have to do is go and find some eight legged sea creatures.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 26, 2008)

lol, oops! i forgot to add 4 large cloves. 

going back to edit now, lol


----------



## pdswife (Apr 26, 2008)

lol!
Thanks Bucky!  This will be dinner soon!!   Can't wait.  I might even add some shrimp.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I haven't bought any octopus yet... I'm waiting to see if I can find a recipe.
> 
> Are the smaller ones more tender??


 
don't know about more tender, would think so. do a little batter and fry. if they are huge u will need to put in uniform pieces i think.the baby one are perfect for this. though i have not seen them in market. maybe a fish market?


babenow those smiles are fun. lol


----------



## Bilby (Apr 27, 2008)

did you have a look at the thread that BBQ Mikey started a little while ago?  Think there were a few recipes in there.  Can't remember if they had tomatoes in or not.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 30, 2008)

Bucky...it was WONDERFUL!!!   Thank you!!!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 30, 2008)

pds, did you use it on octopus, shrimp, or both?

how did you prepare it?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 30, 2008)

I couldn't find any octopus...so I used shrimp and scallops.

I don't think my garlic was strong enough, very very mild flavor ( and I love garlic)
so at the end of cooking time I added white wine, lemon juice and some butter. I needed a little flavor boost. Next time I'll just use more garlic or stronger garlic.

Thanks again Bucky.

You're wife is really lucky to have you
cooking for her!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 11, 2008)

Octopus is a fickle to find sometimes.  When in doubt I sub Calamari.


----------



## pdswife (May 11, 2008)

Yep, I know they are much the same.  Both YUMMMMMY!!!!!


----------



## justplainbill (May 12, 2008)

You might want to try Goya's canned octopus products.


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2008)

Are they all ready cooked Bill?


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2008)

I believe most all canned products are cooked at least enough to sterilize.


----------



## pdswife (May 13, 2008)

cool.  Thanks!  I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## archiduc (May 14, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Any one have a recipe that doesn't include tomatoes?
> 
> I've googled it but haven't found a recipe that doesn't want a
> can of tomatoes thrown in.
> ...


 
Hi Pdswife,
You will need to cook the octopus first before putting in the sauce. the octopus may take a couple of hours or even 4-5 hours for a large (4/5lb) one.
The octopus may be very, and I stress very, gently simmered in water. Alternatively, place the octopus in boiling water for 30 seconds. Remove, place in an ovenproof dish, cover and cook in the oven 200C/400F/Gas 6 until tender. Make the garlic sauce separately, cut the octopus into bite sized pieces and reheat gently in the sauce.

The eminent food writer, Harold McGee has an excellent article on cooking octopus on his web site: The Curious Cook. The particular article is one from the column he writes for the New York Times and I would urge you to read it.

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------



## alexbrown (May 27, 2008)

here is a great site for various octopus recipes..
www . recipezaar.com/recipes/octopus


----------



## Nat2007 (May 27, 2008)

If I buy the octopus fresh, I normally freeze it for a couple of days. Else you will have to "hit" it or it will be not come out soft...

I unfreeze the octopus, put a big pot of water with an onion and a a bay leave. When the water is boiling I put the octopus inside, wait 4 seconds and take it out of the water, wait 4 or 5 seconds, again the octopus to the water for 4 seconds....I do this thing about 4 times.

Then I put the fire down and leave the octopus for about 20 min. I switch off the fire and leave the octopus inside for another 15 min..This is for an octopus of about 2 kg.

I then cut it into pieces. Place them on a wood board. I put very good olive oil on top, sea salt, and hot paprika.

It tastes very good....

Oh, I forgot. Sometimes in the same wated I have cooked the octopus, I boil potatoes, so I take the wood board, put a layer of potatoes and then the octopus...

Dont know if I explained myself very well...

and I have to say....old people here always place a piece of copper in the water...like a coin they always have ready to cook the octopus. Do not ask me why....it is a mistery to me...


----------



## Finmar001 (May 27, 2008)

I like to serve octopus salad


----------



## pdswife (May 27, 2008)

Still haven't found any of the eight legged creatures around here...  

Thanks!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2008)

here ya go, pds: YouTube - oswald the octopus



doesn't daisy remind you of jkath?

and in this one, alix is ruby: YouTube - Max and Ruby

i love the background music to both of these shows.


----------



## pdswife (May 27, 2008)

nice and kind! Yep.  That's her.

Have a great day!


----------

